# Ral Colour for Burstner



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Hi
Does anybody know the RAL reference for the bright orange/red used on current Burstners i.e Solano t 700 ?


----------



## 38Rover (Nov 9, 2006)

Any Burstner owners out there?


----------

